# Electric Tecno-Step Push Button Switch replacement



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

My electric twin-step Nuova Mapa Tecno-Step suddenly stopped working. A good mechanical friend has looked at it. The motor works, and it appears the bottom balance push button of the switch on the wall inside the habitation door is faulty (the top button works). 

Anyone know where to purchase a new switch?


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Don't know exactly what your switch looks like but CAK will probably have what you need

www.caktanks.com

Mike


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/project_2000_steps.htm


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/steps.htm


----------

